# Hunting - Compound Fingers vs Recurve



## jumpsetter (Jun 9, 2006)

Mechanically, modern compounds with a release, sights, etc. have considerable advantages in accuracy, noise, etc. (all the things you list) over pretty much any other setup. You can also probably become moderately proficient with that equipment more quickly. But, for some of us, nothing beats the pure joy of shooting a bare bow with fingers (compound or recurve), without all the extra stuff (I've shot a compound with fingers since 1973). All very subjective, of course. Ideally, try some different styles of shooting and find out what you enjoy. It is still possible to find modern compounds that work well with fingers, although that is a small fraction of what is available.


----------



## lees (Feb 10, 2017)

Compound with fingers is practically extinct in competition these days (Except for the Vegas shoot. And I think there were only 2 shooters registered in the entire US for indoor nationals this year), but thankfully I still see a fair number of finger shooters around in the various places I shoot. It can still be done, though with a bit more difficulty with the generally shorter bows with more aggressive cams and narrower string tracks, etc.

I personally love seeing folks shoot compound fingers on the line and I'd try it myself if I weren't such a bad finger shooter.

lee


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Recurve lighter to carry, less range, usually more noise, usually as accurate but have to work harder to be so, longer so less finger pinch, harder to hold at full draw.


----------



## Dold12 (Sep 21, 2012)

I have been doing it for 15 years but you will want to search for a long axle to axle compound the shorter bows most companies are making today do not perform well being shot with fingers. I shot the PSE freak and a Hoyt Vantage Elite plus but I wish the let offer was higher to get a cleaner release. You really need an old compound with a 65% percent let off to be highly accurate.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Dold12 said:


> I have been doing it for 15 years but you will want to search for a long axle to axle compound the shorter bows most companies are making today do not perform well being shot with fingers. I shot the PSE freak and a Hoyt Vantage Elite plus but I wish the let offer was higher to get a cleaner release. You really need an old compound with a 65% percent let off to be highly accurate.


Try any Martin with the hybrix cam system (Shadowcat/Sceptre). By changing the module position you can run any letoff you want.


----------



## Dold12 (Sep 21, 2012)

I'm going to check that out! I didn't know Martin had anything like that out!


----------



## ericwh (Feb 23, 2014)

I went up to Lancaster Archery Saturday - the guy set up a hoyt powermax for me and I shot it a few times with a release. It was ok.

I'm thinking I'd like to give it a go shooting compound with fingers. I was shooting with a 29" draw using the release so I'm guessing I need a 29.5"-30" draw for shooting fingers. And left-handed. So I'm watching the classifieds and ebay for older hoyts and such. Anxious to shoot in the evenings with this warm weather...


----------



## ericwh (Feb 23, 2014)

How would a 2003 Ultratec xt2000 with cam-and-a-half work? At 37" a-a, is it a little too short?

How would this bow compare to a 2006 ultratec xt3000 with spiral cams? For someone new to archery and finger-shooting?


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Dold12 said:


> I'm going to check that out! I didn't know Martin had anything like that out!


Not anymore, but they come up used.



ericwh said:


> How would a 2003 Ultratec xt2000 with cam-and-a-half work? At 37" a-a, is it a little too short?
> 
> How would this bow compare to a 2006 ultratec xt3000 with spiral cams? For someone new to archery and finger-shooting?


Neither really acceptable. One too short and the other wrong cams. Plus that riser has a lot of reflex.
Look at a Protec or Vantage if you want Hoyt.


----------



## ericwh (Feb 23, 2014)

10 4. Thanks for the help.


----------



## tguil (Mar 3, 2003)

For what it's worth. I have shot a compound with fingers for 35 years. In my opinion it can't be beat. I don't shoot in any competition events. I am strictly a bowhunter. I have used my current set up for fifteen years....a Hoyt ProTec with Commandcams+ and XT3000 limbs. The ATA of this bow is 41 inches. I have a draw length of 32 inches and shoot the bow set at 55 pounds. My signature says it all.


----------



## ericwh (Feb 23, 2014)

How about an Athens Excel?

Mathews Conquest 8?


----------



## ericwh (Feb 23, 2014)

VS the previously mentioned Martin Shadowcat? These are bows that I've seen mentioned for finger shooting but, other than the specs, I'm not sure how to compare them.


----------



## tguil (Mar 3, 2003)

If I were to buy a new finger bow, I'd just "suck it up" and buy the very pricey Hoyt Tribute. A darn near perfect finger bow.


----------



## TimG (Feb 9, 2011)

I shot fingers with a compound for a few years back in the mid 80's. I than shot recurves and longbows for the past 30 years. I've been having some shoulder and elbow issues, so I went back to shooting compounds. I just picked up a Mathews Apex 8, 42 1/2 axle to axle. Not bad noise wise and very comfortable split or three under at my 28" draw. It's a heavy mass weight bow but no more than a shorter compound dolled up with extras. i'm looking forward to the learning process. A week at 10 yards, a week at 20, a week at 30 and than onto walk backs each night. It shouldn't take long to groove in the sight pictures.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

tguil said:


> If I were to buy a new finger bow, I'd just "suck it up" and buy the very pricey Hoyt Tribute. A darn near perfect finger bow.


But you have to budget in a decent set of cams and new strings to match.


----------



## tguil (Mar 3, 2003)

For bowhunting, a Tribute would be OK as is. I've owned several Hoyts with Accuwheels and they were just fine. I still have a mid-1980's Pro Hunter that I use every once in a while for "old times sake". It's a great shooting finger bow. A tad bit slow but still a good bow. About strings...factory strings are just fine until they need to be replaced.


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

been shoot`n archery for 55 years or seems like all my life and now at 63 years of age I still enjoy archery a lot .since about 15 years ago I switch to using a release aid my fingers are just to beat up anymore and the new compounds are getting to short too. but with using a release aid I am dang accurate out to 70 yards when shooting fingers 40 yards was almost to far to be accurate for me many other bowhunters too ? try both ways then decide,good luck,Pete53


----------

